# How is this handled?



## baker2828 (Nov 15, 2007)

I am going to cook inside tonight as it's close to about 40 degrees in Cincinnati tonight.  I would like to share some pics of my dinner and get some suggestions on what/how other people would cook the small roast meat off a Pismo.  I just had my first post the other day but realize this is a smoking forum so don't want to upset people with useless information.  I am new to the sight and not a 100% sure how to navigate around here.  Is there somewhere I should post this rather than Roll Call?  I apologize before hand if I am using the wrong method to get good suggestions as yesterday I got such good information off of one post, I am addicted.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I would love to hear feedback but better yet would LIKE to make sure I am using the CORRECT method for positive feedbacks.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd stick it the category of the meat your using. What's a pismo?


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry I got fat fingers and included an 'I' it should be PSMO.
Better definition of Beef Tenderloin.
Whole tenderloins are often sold as PSMOs (pismos), which is short for peeled, silverskin, and side muscle left on. The PSMO is vacuum sealed in plastic, and can be safely refrigerated longer than many other cuts of meat. Whole tenderloins are often sold as PSMOs (pismos), which is short for peeled, silverskin, and side muscle left on. The PSMO is vacuum sealed in plastic, and can be safely refrigerated longer than many other cuts of meat.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 15, 2007)

Baker2828
No need ot apologize, I think we all just love talking about food !!!

Not sure if you have seen the categories or not, so here is a link - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/index.php There are 2 different beef categories there.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 15, 2007)

That helps, should I cancel this one and move it over?  You would think somebody who works with computers for a living would know how to navigate this, but honestly it takes a little working with.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 15, 2007)

Baker2828
I do not think you can cancel or move it. But you could PM a moderator or Jeff, the web site owner and ask them to move it for you if you like.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 15, 2007)

Guess I will just tuck my tail and hide for a bit.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 15, 2007)

Heck, don't worry about it; get out here and mingle with the rest of us !!!


----------



## allen (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey baker2828, There are people in SMF who will answer your question and step by step of the way if u have r in a situation, read, and take notes, excellent people and advice.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 15, 2007)

don't move this.......lets talk............i have seen it done here before........

beef tenderloin.........send it to me.........i will do my thing.......eat it.......and get back to you on how good it was.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i have smoked beef tenderloin with no problems.........just cook it to a temp; bout 5-10 degrees(depending on outside temps) short of where you want it done too.......tent it...........then enjoy


d88de


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeh, medium is perfect........sorry about the Roll Call post used this as a tutorial as how to load an image.  

Thanks everyone sorry for taking away from the smoke.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

you did good.........you did good


d88de


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

Cast Iron skillet on high, for 8 minutes two on each side then 400degree over for 10 flip once.  Not to bad for not being able to smoke tonight, but this weekend thanks to this post I know how to send some kick arse pics


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

yes they was.......LARGE.......but great


d88de


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just signed up for Photobucket and learned how to send them small by starting new forum in "genera" for my kids.

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/f...t=100_0117.jpg

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/f...00_0224bmp.jpg


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 16, 2007)

LARGE pic of tenderloin was awesome, can't hardly see small pic's of dog's!
Sorry but gotta raz the noob's!!


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

By all means please do, as freshman in college the only way I learned anything was from the senior members on my baseball team.  Trying to use this mistake of posting in the wrong section as a learning experience.   Still don't have it quite figured out.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

love the shot of the morels...........Natures BEST fungi

d88de


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 16, 2007)

That's allright, ya think one of these new mod's would have taken care of that by now!!


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

Got one more I would like to share, for you
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...8/100_0259.jpg


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

another thing you gotta love the midwest for.......MORELS


d88de


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

Morels and this, Smallies.....what a great day for fishing.
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...8/100_0174.jpg


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

naw.........morels go best with channels..........


d88de


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

DAMN!!  You got me no pics of channels.....got a pic of Annie Oakley's grave if you want to see it.  Its in Greenville Ohio I fish St. Marys and stumbled upon this.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

the skunk.....the des moines...........and the raccoon.......GREAT catfishing waters........at least in the great state of IOWA

GO HAWKEYES


d88de


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...8/100_0025.jpg

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...8/100_0027.jpg


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

nice.......good ol annie........


d88de


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome keep coming back for great smoke and info.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 16, 2007)

You find those in Cincy???


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

the dogs or the fish?


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 16, 2007)

Shrooms bro!!


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh yeh!!!  Now you are talking shrooms is my language.....
yes sir, riverbottoms is the place to be.....CLUE#1.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

and dead elms..........Clue #2

d88de


----------

